# about chapter meetings..



## kempistyj (Aug 2, 2012)

I was considering attending a local chapter meeting being held, next week.  This would be my first .... I graduated with my associates in billing and coding in May......  I just would like to know if I am supposed to bring anything? what is a meeting like...? can anyone tell me about this, thank you


----------



## Pam Brooks (Aug 3, 2012)

Local Chapter meetings are a great way to meet and network with coders and coding managers.  All meetings follow the AAPC's guidlelines, but each chapter can be independent with regard to time, place, cost/food served, etc.  
If you go into your account here on the AAPC board, under My Chapter, you can see the contact information for your local chapter.  I suggest you contact one of the officers and ask about the meetings.  At our meetings, members are asked to pay $10.00 per meeting to cover the food expenses.  Some chapters are able to offer meetings at no charge, and others involve members by holding potlucks.  We're able to charge only for the food/room expenses, but not to collect additional dues for the treasury.  You also have the option of attending chapter meetings for chapters outside your affiliated group.  For example, although I am a member of the Seacoast-Dover, NH AAPC, I also can attend chapter meetings in nearby NH cities:  Manchester, Derry, Salem, and Portland ME, or any of the Boston-area chapters.  It's a great way to meet new people and to get CEUs for a variety of topics.  

Like anything else, you will get out of it what you put into it!  So I encourage you to become involved in your chapter and volunteer your time and talent into making your chapter successful.  Good luck!  Pam


----------



## pwilkie (Aug 3, 2012)

*Local Chapter Meetings*

I can't stress enought how important it is to attend local chapter meetings.  The professional support, exchange of ideas and information, and all the real information about jobs in the area are priceless.  Plus, I've met people at the local chapter meetings that have become dear friends.  It is also a great place to practice your skills.  For example, if you need to develop your public speaking you could ask to be a speaker at one of the meetings.  If you have a difficult coding issue in the workplace you can share it at the meeting (there is never a shortage of coders who will get involved in a complex coding issue).  If you have to work out a issue you have at work, chances are there is someone who is in the same shoes or already experienced it.  I could go on and on......  Just go to the meeting, meet new people, and enjoy yourself!


----------



## beckiw (Aug 3, 2012)

My  local chapter (Flint, MI) only charges for the meeting if you need CEU's, which will be after you're certified.  I teach billing and coding and my students frequently attend meetings and say they're very helpful.  It's a great way to keep up on your skills and network with a room of billers/coders that live and work where you are.  Who better to get to know!


----------



## kempistyj (Aug 3, 2012)

Pam Brooks said:


> Local Chapter meetings are a great way to meet and network with coders and coding managers.  All meetings follow the AAPC's guidlelines, but each chapter can be independent with regard to time, place, cost/food served, etc.
> If you go into your account here on the AAPC board, under My Chapter, you can see the contact information for your local chapter.  I suggest you contact one of the officers and ask about the meetings.  At our meetings, members are asked to pay $10.00 per meeting to cover the food expenses.  Some chapters are able to offer meetings at no charge, and others involve members by holding potlucks.  We're able to charge only for the food/room expenses, but not to collect additional dues for the treasury.  You also have the option of attending chapter meetings for chapters outside your affiliated group.  For example, although I am a member of the Seacoast-Dover, NH AAPC, I also can attend chapter meetings in nearby NH cities:  Manchester, Derry, Salem, and Portland ME, or any of the Boston-area chapters.  It's a great way to meet new people and to get CEUs for a variety of topics.
> 
> Like anything else, you will get out of it what you put into it!  So I encourage you to become involved in your chapter and volunteer your time and talent into making your chapter successful.  Good luck!  Pam




Thank you so much Pam-- Hey we are in the same "neighborhood" I am in Rhode Island!


----------



## kempistyj (Aug 3, 2012)

this one doesn't mention any cost..
i am going for my certification exam in November....CPC-H... anyone know the biggest difference between cpc and cpc-h exams ?


----------



## ollielooya (Aug 3, 2012)

Attending your chapter meeting is one of the best things you can do to push your career forward and I still remember my first time.  Didn't know anyone and was afraid that I might be looked upon strangely as a newcomer, silly me!  With books in hand drove to our local hospital where the meetings were being held, and made my way down the long corridor deep within the bowels of the institution.  Really had no idea of where I was going.  When I finally found the room  (and with a big GULP)) opened the door and beheld about 35 folks in attendance. A friendly Education Officer was there to greet me.  I didn't understand much of what was going on at the time, since I was only in the first quarter of studies, but this particular meeting validated my efforts to pursue this profession.  Was very impressed with the knowledge represented there and discovered their were other fresh rookies there too!  Needless to say I have utilized the chapter resources and managed to network with the folk who've been in the business when running into job related issues.  I'm fortunate enough to live very close to where the chapter meetings are held and rarely miss a meeting.
So, go!  Get involved!  Avail yourself to any resources, and get to know your members!  You have nothing to lose and so much to gain...


----------



## CHaslam (Jul 8, 2020)

How do attend other chapter meetings when traveling to other areas?


----------

